# Mountain Lion Skull...................



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a mountain lion skull,I ideally want an unbleached one,without any form of chemical on it,can anyone reccommend a taxidermist who may have such a skull in stock?Those i have enquired about thus far have been bleached or boiled or whatever,if its uncleaned its fine by me


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

check on taxidermy.net.....its going to cost you for a raw skull though, I have never seen one for sale yet. I would imagine most people after killing one would keep the skull as a trophy like they do with bears.. good luck


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

I have seen all kinds of stuff (including skulls) on Ebay. You might want too check there also ?!?


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks guys,I will check both of those sites


----------

